# Medium term leverage



## jet328 (2 January 2007)

Been investing for quite a few years using margin lending and its worked well.
Have stuck mainly to the top 200 stocks, although lately I've had quite a bit of success with smaller cap stocks. 
The problem I find with these smaller caps, is the lack of leverage as margin lending only applies to the upper stocks.
eg. top 100ASX stock you'll get 70% leverage
           300ASX stock you'll get nothing

A medium timeframe seems to suit my strategy best (12-24 months) and also saves on CGT.

Looking for the best way to get some more exposure to the moderate to medium capitalisation stocks.
Had a look at CFD's, but not really familiar with all the options.

Cheers


----------



## Bobby (3 January 2007)

jet328 said:
			
		

> Been investing for quite a few years using margin lending and its worked well.
> Have stuck mainly to the top 200 stocks, although lately I've had quite a bit of success with smaller cap stocks.
> The problem I find with these smaller caps, is the lack of leverage as margin lending only applies to the upper stocks.
> eg. top 100ASX stock you'll get 70% leverage
> ...



Jet be very careful of MM type CFD providers to play with !

Bob.


----------



## Mofra (3 January 2007)

Jet,

You could try a small or mid cap fund geared into via an portfolio protected loan or similar, many financial institutions have them (some financial advisers can give you a variety of options yyou could never have dreamed existed).

If you are looking to gear into individual small cap stocks directly please post if you find anything interesting.

Cheers


----------



## theasxgorilla (3 January 2007)

I think you will find that CMC will let you gear 90% to 95% on ASX300 shares, long only.  As you get closer to the big cap stocks they'll let you gear 97%.

The catch is that you must gear to their specified amounts.


----------

